#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Διασυνοριακή Εργασία

## YiaMar

Καλησπέρα σας,

θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας σε ενα θέμα που αντιμετωπίζω.

Σύντομα θα έρθω σε εργασιακή σχέση σαν μισθωτός (ποτέ δεν είχα βιβλία ουτε έχω) με μία εταιρία του εξωτερικού με βάσεις στο Χιούστον, Βέλγιο και Αγγλία.

Θα εργάζομαι για αυτούς εξ αποστάσεως και θα συνεχίσω να διαμένω στην Ελλάδα. Η πρόσληψη θα γίνει είτε μεσο της μητρικής εταιρίασ στην Αμερικής είτε μέσω Βελγίου η Αγγλίας.

Μπορείτε να μου πείτε τι ισχυει φορολογικά μιας και ο τόπος διαμωνής μου θα είναι η Ελλάδα.

1. Τι φορο θα πληρώνω και τι έγγραφα χρειάζεται να προσκομίσω στο κράτος ? καθε πότε ? μια φορά το χρόνο κατα την περίοδο υποβολής των δηλώσεων.

2. Με το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ τι γίνεται ? Πωσ θα ασφαλίζομαι? Σαν να ήμουν μισθωτός σε Ελληνική εταιρία ?

3. Αν υποθέσουμε ενα ποσό για χάρη ευκολίας 10.000 ευρω ετήσια θα μπορέσουμε να το δουμε σαν παραδειγμα για να κατανοήσω τι θα μένει στην τσέπη μου?

4. Η εταιρία από την αλλη πλευρά θα έχει κάποια εμπλοκή με το Ελληνικό Κράτος?

Ευχαριτώ εκ των προτέρων

----------

